# Window calculator error



## windy7 (Oct 5, 2007)

hi there
i have a problem arising everytime i start my server 2003 sp2 r2 windows system.

I get this error message:



"data exercution prevention - microsoft windows

to help protect your computer windows has closed the program

name: windows calculator
publisher : microsoft corperation

change settings cose message"



Now All i have done is had a brand new server system straight out of the box and installed windows 2003 r2 sp3, installed nvidia board drivers from tyan cd driver disk.

I have not connected to internet and have not used any usb devices just whats above,
ALSO to note this message seems to have a firefox icon next to the name and publisher which is weird.

Can anyone help me!!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Where did you get Windows Server 2003 R2 from?


----------



## windy7 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well i got a copy off a original cd but have still got the id key from my old case still, do u think its the copy thats dodgy then?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Seeing how it's not legal to copy those, yes, I would assume so.

As that's a copyright violation, I'm going to have to close this.

thanks, 

v


----------

